# Door hinge help



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I need to replace/rebuild the door hinge detent on the drivers side. I checked YearOne and they don't have any listings for the '65, start at '66. I was wondering if their door hinge detent repair kit for the '66 would work on a '65. 

Here is a link to their kit. Any ideas/suggestions would be appreciated. Of course, I also need to replace one of the phillps head bolts that hold the hinges on the door because it just "would not come off"...

YearOne Online Shopping

Thanks.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

You need a Performance Years catalog.. The door hinge repair kit is 12 dollars. For the Phillips head screw I didn't use a screw driver I used a socket wench you know just the head of the phillips bit in socket you get more side leverage that way. Good Luck those doors aren't light!!!!Les


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks. Was over there this morning, think I have to replace the whole hinge. The pin pivots are also loose. Thanks for the pointer, will order up a set of hinges. Great idea on the socket, I continue to surprise myself how single dimensional I am sometimes.


----------

